# My dog is having her 1st season are these symptoms normal?



## Bella11 (Jul 19, 2011)

My dog Bella has started her 1st season and she keeps showing strange symptoms that friends say there dogs never had. She refusing to go on walks, loss of appetite, she keeps moaning and she will keep limping on a different leg? 
Didn't know if this was because she doesn't know where the pain is coming from???
She is my first pet dog, but my Husband has grown up with dogs but always males, so we are unsure.
Just wanted to make sure before taking her to the vets, as she doesn't like getting into the car and is to heavy for me to lift now!!!

Any advice and tips to help her through her 1st season would be much appreciated, Many Thanks Lis


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

My girls have always been spayed, but had one season and the rescue bitches I've had here in season have never shown anything like this. So not much help I am afraid! I know some say they can lose appetite, but never seen it! When receptive a bitch will often actively try to get out the house to find a mate!

If I were you, I'd call vet surgery simply for advice, ask to speak to one of the vet nurses 

I can't see how the limping can be connected 

As far as getting her through season, simply NEVER let her out into garden unattended, if ANY chance of her jumping fence or a dog getting in, keep her on leash. If she should get out and might be pregnant contact vet asap for mismate advice.

Hopefully a dog breeder will be along to advise on care of in season dogs


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Bella11 said:


> My dog Bella has started her 1st season and she keeps showing strange symptoms that friends say there dogs never had. She refusing to go on walks, loss of appetite, she keeps moaning and she will keep limping on a different leg?
> Didn't know if this was because she doesn't know where the pain is coming from???
> She is my first pet dog, but my Husband has grown up with dogs but always males, so we are unsure.
> Just wanted to make sure before taking her to the vets, as she doesn't like getting into the car and is to heavy for me to lift now!!!
> ...


I havent had a lot of experience with seasons as mine were either already spayed rescues or spayed after a season and as soon as old enough/able to be, but the few seasons I have been through none have been like you describe, in fact mine didnt seem bothered particularly at all. I would say though infections are not beyond the realms of possibility one of mine had one just as the season was starting on her first season at 9mths, and my other who was a rescue had an infection during hers which would probably have been her 2nd season.

Her symptoms do sound rather extreme if she were mine I think I would play safe and get her checked, or at least ring the vets for advice.


----------



## zigzoe (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm no expert, my dog has been through three heat cycles. I have never seen any limping and she seems fine to go out. However if your dog doesn't like getting in the car I can say she is not as easy going as Zoey so it might just be that Zoey was easy. Mine never had loss of appetite but I was told that it is common. Zoey never acted like she was in pain. She acted like a female human might, a little moody, more sleepy, and wanted to be petted more than is normal for her. (She is my high energy go with the flow dog). My mom's dog acted like she was scared and seemed to be in a constant state of panic, however she is a very skittish dog.

Sorry I hope that helps. I would call the vet and ask too.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I would def consult a vet.. They can get infections like pyometra so it would be better to be safe then sorry.
Both my girls behaved the same way in season, loss of appetite, very cuddly and clingy and abit tarty with my boy dog!


----------



## favor1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Bella11 said:


> My dog Bella has started her 1st season and she keeps showing strange symptoms that friends say there dogs never had. She refusing to go on walks, loss of appetite, she keeps moaning and she will keep limping on a different leg?
> Didn't know if this was because she doesn't know where the pain is coming from???
> She is my first pet dog, but my Husband has grown up with dogs but always males, so we are unsure.
> Just wanted to make sure before taking her to the vets, as she doesn't like getting into the car and is to heavy for me to lift now!!!
> ...


Quite common... I have two female dogs... The limping is from them first having their first heat and them not quite understanding where if any pain is coming from... Its a life change for them... Hope this helps


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This is thread is 9yrs old and the OP no longer active.
Why don't you start a thread introducing yourself and your dogs? Welcome to the forum.


----------

